
Aseprite development: new source code license - ashitlerferad
http://dev.aseprite.org/post/149797781837/new-source-code-license
======
ashitlerferad
[https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-
games/2016/09/msg00000...](https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-
games/2016/09/msg00000.html)

